# Early wade ???



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

hey guys who is up for an early wade in the A.M. ??? I don't really care where. finally got a real day off and want to spend it fishing. Figured I would get an early wade then go to the Dike and hang out at the 2cool gathering and maybe throw some shrimp off Dike... Anyone ???


----------



## Zeicho (Jan 27, 2013)

Friday morning 6-5 I'm ready


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm hitting the surf near SLP Wed morning. Surf looks flat. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------

